# College graduates: How did you do it?



## 22144

I'm a 23 year old man. I suffer from IBS C and D (mainly D) for my entire life. It's become a daily (or multiple daily) issue. Sitting through class becomes a chore and I often find myself in pain or running to the bathroom. Professors sometimes say "sure, you can leave the test to go to the bathroom, but at that point, you're done w/ the test."







Some professors don't even give a **** what's going on with me.







I just found out I can get the Student Disabilities Services to help me. They said that quite a few people with IBS are being helped by them. They asked me what I want. I don't know what I want, but my grades are being massacred. I just want to graduate and get a job so that I can get on with my life.What has worked for you? Note takers? A/V equipment? They keep offering me a van that gives me rides... but honestly sometimes the walk does my bowels some good. Plus - there's no bathroom in a van, and I'm an expert at knowing where the bathrooms are on the way to class. They keep asking me what I want, but I wouldn't know where to start.I do not take medication because I'm hypersensitive to just about everything and I get terrible side effects. I've taken: Bentyl, Lomotil, Levsin, Levbid, Nulev, Nexium, Aciphex, Prevacid, Prilosec, Donnatal, a plethora of antidepressants: Paxil-CR, Zoloft, Prozac, Klonopin, Xanax-XR, Elavil, Ativan. I've tried every diet imaginable. The high fiber one? Forget it. I have 17 credits left and I would hate to quit now. I'm so close. Please help me.


----------



## 20895

Don't rush yourslef to graduation, u won't have a boss at work who doesn't give a damn what time you come to work like professors in college. It is much easier to go to college than to go to work. more stress at work and more responsibilities.


----------



## 22144

Oh I totally agree. Luckilly I'm a computer-guy and many times our job can be done from home (and the bathroom if you have wireless







)


----------



## 14416

Hey angst I'm in the same boat... I'm a year and a half behind all my former highschool friends at college because of having to take time off because of IBS. Last semester I went part time because it got so bad.Luckily this semester I was able to schedule all my classes online, which is great. Since you only have 17 credits left I'm sure these are the classes they don't offer online, but that's what's going to help me this semester.Until I find a medicine that works.I've tried... Prevacid, Nexium, Prilosec(before it was OTC), Donnatal, Donnatal Extentabs, Librax, Levbid, and anti depressants/anxiety meds like Zoloft, Lexapro, Effexor XR, Tofranil, and Xanax. The 2 that controlled my symptoms the best was the combination of Tofranil/Xanax. However, both have gone into hibernation mode with controlling my symptoms.Lotronex caused more pain.My next combination is going to be Elavil/Neurontin. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I'm willing to try anything at this point.After this semester, I don't know what I'll do, because since I scheduled all my classes online, I moved back home with my parents... and if I end up having to go back to school the next semester I'll have an hour commute each way everyday... While I'm at it, what seemed to last longer... the Xanax or the Klonopin?


----------



## kateandtink

yes your university can belp you a fair bit if you give them the information they need....i have a note taker on monday mornings as it still my worst day really and if im not they, i ring in and the note taker stays in my class and takes notes and i get them the next time i see her... i also have expections for missing field trips, exams and that knd of stuff of course i dont just say i cant be bothered, its just a weight off my mind knowing if im really ill all i need is a doctors letter, which arent ahrd to get and only cost about Â£20, cheaper than resitting... of course its hard to keep grades up, impossible sometimes but sometimes knowing you survived is enough to be proud of


----------



## Kit_Kat

I had my prof's notified of my condition and I was surprised at how accepting and helpful they were, mind you I go to a college with 1300 students so we are pretty close to are teachers. I also have been 'lucky' that my worst attacks come during the summer.


----------



## 22144

My profs are NOT understanding. I'm a cs major. These guys think everything is cut and dry. I've told each one and they say "isn't there a pill you can take for that?" And they say "without a doctor's note each time, I can't excuse it." What am I supposed to do? See the doctor 5 times a week? I think not.Well, anyways, the school said that all I have to do is go to my main doctor (I'm going to go to the 3 I've tried out so there's no room for argument) and get a note signed saying that I can basically fill out my own attendance notes, and at that point all the profs have to know is that "I have some sort of disability." They don't have to know anything about my lower extremeties (which I find extremely embarassing).I go to a university with about 40,000 _students_... so I'm sure profs have heard every excuse in the book.So far I like your feedback (everyone). So far I think I need a note taker for my morning classes (worse in the morning) and another room to take tests in.Any other hints?


----------



## 22058

I'm going into my third and final year of college. My ibs went from mild to severe while in school because of the stress. Fortunately, my teachers are very understanding. I dont keep it a secret from teachers or classmates. They all know the hell I go through on a daily basis (although crying in pain at my desk could have been a dead give away). I am able to write my tests and exams in disability if the teachers give me any problems. I think the stress of school plays a big part in my ibs. It is too bad that your prof's dont understand very much. It is people like those that really **** me off. If they had to walk one day in our shoes....well, I would just like to see them do it. Good luck to you this year.


----------



## 21517

All I can say is don't stress over it, and tell your professors. Believe it or not, they are people too and they do understand. IBS isn't as rare as people make it out to be. I have gone to and finished college, twice with the help of teachers and friends. A lot more people around you have it or are exposed to it. As long as you let them know, you'll be fine.


----------



## 22144

Ok, so the university kicked me out.Here's something I find almost illegal:"Once you have pursued these steps you will be welcome to repetition; however, with your new petition you should include a letter from a healthcare professional stating that you are ready to resume full-time study."Is this even legal? How can that be? Basically, I had about 3 incompletes turn in to F's. I'm filling one of the incompletes now, and I talked to a professor, he's letting me make up the F. The way it was explained to me was that I needed 9 credits at a B average to get back in. I figure that I can get back in based on my grades, but no healthcare professional is going to sign something like that based on the severity of my ibs.What about Section 504? I go to a public college."Section 504 is a civil rights law that prohibits discrimination against individuals with disabilities. Section 504 ensures that the child with a disability has equal access to an education. The child may receive accommodations and modifications.Unlike the Individuals with Disabilities Education Act (IDEA), Section 504 does not require the school to provide an individualized educational program (IEP) that is designed to meet the child's unique needs and provides the child with educational benefit. Fewer procedural safeguards are available for disabled children and their parents under Section 504 than under IDEA."I'm really upset w/ my school, because two years ago I met w/ them and told them that I'm sick every day, and all they did was tell me how to drop classes, and when I finally broke down and asked if there was anything they could do (because my buddy at UCLA with Crohn's got the hookup - note taker, parking pass, etc) they finally started calling other departments and found me the Student Disability Services group.But it doesn't matter, I got kicked out before I got to use it.Ugh. Only have 17 credits left. The GPA thing is my fault (well, not really - it's the IBS and the fact the the school's health center would put me on medications like antidepressants and refuse to refill them for me - leaving me in withdrawal-hell). What should I do? I don't want to give up, but I highly doubt a doc is gonna sign off on that.


----------



## 23682

I just graduated with a BA in psychology in May. Now I'm back starting Tuesday for a post-bachlaurete(sp?)classes for teacher certification. I had a few years that my IBS was worse particularly freshman year, I suppose it was the fact that high school to college was a huge change. What I found helpful was to schedule my classes for times of day when I feel better. I have IBS-A but most times I'm D. I found that I feel worst in mornings until at least 10-11:00am, so I found that if I took classes after that time I was ok. I had some instances where my schedule didn't permit me to take later classes, if that were the case I just woke up super early and trick my body into thinking that the time of day were later. I also found that drinking something hot in the morning really helps. I always start my day off with tea. Lately I just drink Chamomile tea, but sometimes I'll have some kind of mint or green tea, they're all good for the digestive system. I eat something dry such as toast for breakfast and oatmeal is also good with my stomach.I went to small schools where they took attendance, I did have some classes that I missed alot. Usually the teacher would pull me aside once I was close or had passed the allowed limit and ask me what was up then I would just say I have bad chronic stomach problems so I'm sick alot. Most teachers accepted that and didn't want details of what my ailments were and for the few that need more info I gave them my doctors phone number. None of them ever checked that what I told them was true I think the fact I gave the doctors # was enough proof for them. It took me many years but I finally found a doctor who understands and suffers from it herself. She has put me on a few antidepressants and we've played around with them. We found that for me Lexapro and 300 mg Wellbutrin work for me. I have Klonopin for emergencies if I have a panic attack but they're rare now that the IBS is under control for the most part.I also found diets help, although I don't do this now I found low carb diets to really work and make me feel better. I avoid alot of fruits because they give me D. Other than that I eat normally.


----------



## 16507

I had anorexia while I had ibs which sorta mucked things up, because I also got hooked on laxatives. groan. I still have an ed, and it's really, REALLY hard trying to recover from a condition that took my down to almost 70 something pounds...I found that I became phobic of EVERYTHING because I NEVER wanted to bloat up (I wound up with edema on top of ibs symptoms...yuck).Amazingly, true to my self-destructive and perfectionistic form, I forced myself to go to class NO MATTER WHAT. If I had to leave to run to the washroom 5 times, so be it. And I developed a phobia of solid foods, partly due to the anorexia, and lived off toilet paper (to quiet my stomach) and herbal tea. I don't want to get into how sick I got doing that ****...I wound up on an IV.Basically, I'm a semester late graduating, but that's it...and I'm very lucky, I guess, for that. Like I said, I forced myself to go to class when I was really ill. In second year, I vomited blood in microbio and didn't go home. DEF not recommending people abuse themselves to get through school...TAKE TIME and CARE FOR YOUR BODY. (hugs)


----------



## 22144

Congrats, but I just can't do it man.I cannot sit in class when I'm in such terrible pain and exploding from the nether regions.Evidently this decision about the school kicking me out has inflamed my mom quite a bit. She called the Office of Civil Rights in Chicago. They were pissed when they heard, toh yeah, did I mention, in 2003 I saw the Dean (of my own volition) because I was worried about IBS and grades. I gave her a doctor's note that said: "Mike suffers from irritable bowel syndrome. It can cause him to miss class."And she did nothing. Now all I get is the school telling me "I'm sorry she didn't do her job right", "Yeah that's not very fair", but they won't let me back in.I'm .03 away from being auto-readmitted. I have to spend even more money now because I'm sick.I hope karma does exist and that it comes back to these people.


----------



## 14416

Please update me on your situation...I'm very concerned for you, and I want things to work out.I know how frustrating it can be. Trust me. I'm in the SAME boatlike I mentioned above.Fortunately, im just in the 2nd year and I was able to get all my classes online.. but next semester.. if i have to go.. not only will i have a 45 minute drive, but i'll have to sit thru class. I don't think so. At that point, I would just assume NOT go to college, because it is too difficult for me to do it.. I mean I have a 3.4 so I've done alright, but thats because the last 2 semesters have been general studies and I can take them online, but when I start getting more into the "core" classes for my major, they aren't offered online..














I'm interested in what they do for you, as I might have to pursue a very similar course of action.


----------



## kateandtink

wow none of my courses are online i have to wlak 20mins to bus station then 45min bus ride no toilets or i risk failing as if i miss classes i have mitigating but i hav to have done some work to get my marks... =) hope all goes well for you.... get yourgp to write a note adn take in a copy of mollys brochure off the site


----------



## 22144

silentandsuffering: After my first year of college I had a 3.4. Then I had one good semester, which brought it down to a 3.2 (I suck at calculus..







)Then I started going down hill health-wise and gradewise (diarrhea sometimes up to 6 hours.. while I was on antidiarrheals, etc... side effects from other meds...) All C's, D's and F's for that semester. I had already been diagnosed by two different doctors as having severe IBS. I showed a doctor's note to the dean at this point. She did nothing except show me how to drop classes. One D and a bunch of W's for the next. (Still, magically in school) A bunch of incompletes and a C- for the next. Those 4 incompletes just turned into F's on me. It put me .03 under the safe allowed GPA. That should speak a little better of my GPA that 4 F's can put me .03 under.Since I showed the doctor's note and was denied even being told that the school could help me (note takers, etc.) I have racked up about 60 credits. That wasn't freakin' easy.Right now the Office of Civil Rights is on my side, but my college isn't. They even admit they screwed up... and that it wasn't right. But they aren't letting me back in.


----------



## Nikki

Thats awful! Can you get on to student disabilities again and see if there is anything they can do to help you?


----------



## 22144

I have a meeting with the Dean of "Education" on Monday; my parents came down and bitched because they don't find it very fair, either.They were finally able to cut through the red-tape and the runaround the Univ. was giving me. The only one above the Dean of Education is the President of the University. When my parents were at Student Legal Services, they were told "Oh, the dean would LOVE to hear this. This doesn't sound right at all."My step dad (who I didn't expect to be on my side) said that "The university ****ed up big time here, there are no provisions about health in the Student handbook. There's spots about gayness/gender identity, but nothing about health. You might be the one that gets a department created."


----------



## 22144

So I met w/ the Dean today. He mentioned the word "lawsuit" a few times and looked at me. Like I might have a lawsuit against the school or something. Which isn't what I want, but if it comes to it, I'm going to sue the #### out of them for what they do to me. I'd rather this be resolved amicably though.I came armed w/ a transcript of what we talked about in 2003 (me and the Dean of my "school").


> quote:Michael came in on an appointment basis to discuss his probation status. He brought in a doctor's statement to explain why he had missed many of his classes. (See confidential envelope in folder.) He asked if he could "wipe out" his last semester's grades: F, D, I, F, A+ and then he said that what he could do is retake the two F grades and FX for the sake of the transcript after he retakes them. It was decided that would be the best route for him to take.I gave him information from the Student Advocate Office and told him that if he should get ill and attendance become a problem that he should see the SAO during the semester about processing a withdrawal. He said that he did take the tests in all of the classes. He stated that he will re-sit the project for the Incomplete next spring. I told him that he should make arrangements with the instructor to find out when he is teaching it.His CGPA is 2.182 and his major GPA is 1.740 with a deficit of 4. I stressed to him the importance of designing a fall semester where he could produce a semester GPA of a 2.0 or better. We reviewed his fall enrollment. I gave him information about requesting MSAPRs and told him that he is welcome to make an appointment with me before the automatic W deadline and we would talk about adjusting his schedule if needed. He liked the idea about the MSAPRs and said that he would do that for a couple of classes whether he makes an appointment with me or not. He is not on the checklist and may register during CSR.


No help, and only wanted to talk about how to drop classes, not how to help me pass them.I REALLY feel violated.


----------



## z_girl802

angst-its hard--trust me i know!! i just graduated in may with ulcerative colitis!! the way i did it was for one--i informed all my professors with whom i had classes with and they understood(i was a biology major) and offered help as well. then, i made sure to take as light as load possible. it was tough yes, but i made it and i'm very proud of myself and so is my family!! don't worry, keep your head up!! talk with your disability office--they should be able to help!! best wishes!!


----------



## Guest

hey angst--i haven't been around here in a while, but i was just reading through all this and had to reply. that's all so messed up! what i don't understand is why they refuse to change the situation, since as far as i know there is always a way to appeal that kind of decision.i'd definately get the disability services people involved, they should be aware of what is going on. and you know what might be more useful than a lawsuit? going to the media. ibs is just becoming more widely acknowledged, and it is a really common condition. i'm sure that the local media would have a hayday if they knew what was going on... a little bad publicity might help the school speed things up!personally, i am nearly done my masters degree (just starting my third year of it). some days i don't know how i've made it this far, but i still have to do my defense, which really freaks me out!i did my bachelors degree starting in 1998, over the course of 12 semesters (some summers) and finished in 2003. The regular number of semesters is 8, so i definately took a lighter course load than most, which helped a lot. i also tried not to take morning classes whenever possible, since mornings are always much worse for me. i still missed a lot of classes, but i was open with my profs and made it very clear that the classes were important to me, and kept up with coursework, so my grades did't suffer that much.i'm horrified that this has happened to you. stay strong.


----------



## 22144

Thanks everyone for the kind words.I can't get the Student Disabilities Services involved because I'm technically "not a student."But they said they'd help me in a heart beat if I were a student.Nobody knew about them. When my parents were in town, they talked to the Dean of my "school" and they said "we have a child who is very ill, is there any help he can get?"And they said "No." So they clearly don't even know about their own programs or the law(s).







Still no words back from the Dean of Education/Faculties.This whole situation is really depressing me...


----------



## Guest

Any new developments?


----------



## 22144

I met w/ my Advisor today to have her sign my Petition for Readmission... Here is an excerpt from an email conversation from her:


> quote:Laura,It's about that time again. I need you to sign my petition for readmission by Friday. I'm unable to do it today (Monday).Thanks,Mike---------------------------------Hi Mike,When would be a good time for you to come by?Thanks,Laura---------------------------------When will you be in tomorrow / Wednesday?- Mike---------------------------------How about sometime between 9-12 tomorrow?Thanks,Laura---------------------------------How about noon?- Mike---------------------------------OK, I'll see you then.laura---------------------------------


So I showed up at noon today, and she told me to come back in an hour and a half because she was going to lunch.The school keeps saying one thing and doing another. I can't take too much more of this.Sigh. This is only adding to my depression and feelings of worthlessness.


----------



## 22144

Oh, FYI, when me and my advisor met... I only need 6 classes before I have a diploma.This whole situation is full of ####. Since I got sick and showed them my doctor's note (and got no help), I have gotten 10 Fs and 1 D. Currently, my GPA is a 1.98. I wonder what it would be without those 10 Fs weighted at 4 credits each. HMMMMM...I have decided these things will make the situation "right":1) Turn all Fs after the doctors note in to Ws. Turn all Ds in to Ws.2) 5 semesters free tuition (or until I graduate).3) Help from Student Disabilities Services (no brainer, and they said they'd help me).4) Living expenses and freezing my loans so I don't have to pay until I'm done. I have to pay on my loans right now.5) A formal appology for everything.If they don't go through with those, I'm going to sue for all that, and add emotional distress for ... I don't know... 5 million. Nothing is going to make me feel better about these past two years, but I figure with 5 million I should be able to move anywhere in the US and finish up my schooling there.If it comes down to a courtroom settlement, I'm going to choose another school, because at that point, I will have lost faith in my University.


----------



## Guest

hey angst--well, at least you're still making some kind of progress even if they're jerking you around.not to be pessimistic, but i wouldn't be surprised if they don't meet all your demands. i think changing your grades to W's will be easy enough, and if you're lucky, you may get an appology, but more than that? it would be unusual.still, i wish you all the luck in the world with it, we sure as heck don't deserve to be punished on top of living with this!


----------



## 22144

Wouldn't you agree that my demands are fair, though?The only one that's reaching is the one involving payment for living expenses; my reasoning to that one is: if they'd helped me two years ago, I'd be done, and wouldn't have to pay those living expenses.


----------



## 22144

Met w/ the Dean today. To sum it up, he said, "life is not fair. We did the bare minimum we were required to do by law, after that the onus is on the student to seek help."I said "what about my meeting in 2003?""Well, we can't go back and change the past."These bastards are going to pay dearly. I'm going to hit them w/ the biggest lawsuit ever, go to the papers, the news, and I'm *not* going to settle. I feel like my rights as a human have been violated very badly.


----------



## Guest

I don't want to be confrontational here, but is there any truth in what the Dean said? Did you actually take all the proper steps to get help at the time?The reason I'm asking is that if not, going through court cases, etc. could just be a lot of unnecessary stress and pain. They will have good lawyers on their side. Is there any way that you could come to a resolution without such drastic measures?Perhaps, if you could have withdrawls recorded for the semester, and be reinstated next semester, you could work on developing a new policy for these kinds of situations. Just trying to think of ways to make a more positive outcome from what you've had to go through.Thoughts?


----------



## 22144

midge: In 2003, I met w/ the Dean of the College of Arts and Sciences.I told her my situation. I said that I have daily diarrhea, cramps, and nausea. She instructed me how to drop classes. That's it.I asked her, "what do I do if this happens again?"She said, "You will need to see the Student Advocates Office for withdrawals."I understand your question, but withdrawaling from classes when you have no hope of getting better does NOT help academic progress. Especially when you can't keep loans if you keep getting withdrawals.Nobody ever told me about the Student Disabilities Services office. That's my complaint. They never went that extra mile to find someone to help me with school, and now because of it I have to suffer the wrath.All my friend at UCLA did was show his advisor a doctor's note and they knew all about Student Disabilities Services, and showed him the light. Only after I had been kicked out did I talk to my advisor about this. I said: "My friend at UCLA got the school to help him. All he did was show a doctor's note. Surely there must be something here like that since IU is trying to be the best in the nation."She said, "I agree w/ you. It _seems_ that there should be something here like that. Let me make a few calls."So she made a few calls. Viola.So how am I supposed to get help if I don't know about a little office that's stashed away on campus if nobody told me about it in 2003? I saw all the doctors at the university's health center. How come they didn't tell me about it? They were aware that it was a daily occurance and that I was struggling because of it.Not even my university psychologist knew about it. When I told her, she was shocked. She said she was going to recommend it to a student of hers that has lupus.What other steps could I have taken? None of the administration here knows what SDS actually does.In fact, with all that SDS does and has told me that they will do (even in front of the Dean of COAS) my parents still got told "No." when they asked, "Is there any type of help our child can get? he is very sick with digestive problems."


----------



## Guest

Angst--I was trying to broach this in a way that wouldn't make you feel the need to be defensive, but I don't know that it worked out... I see it is obvious that the school did not point you towards the appropriate resources when you brought this up a couple years ago, and that totally sucks.What I was trying to get at, though, is that if you are serious about law suits, I hope you take a moment to reflect on what this will put you through. And it might not even help with the real goal--to get through your degree.I agree fully that you've been wronged and that withdrawals are no way to make it through university. But maybe there is a better way that you can work with the school (if they are willing) to figure out a way you can get through your degree and pave the way for others who will need to deal with similar circumstances in the future.Try and stay positive,midge.


----------



## 22144

I'm sorry, I don't want you to think that what I said was "defensive", per se, I was just arguing my point. I didn't write that with an angry inflection at all, so I don't want you to read it that way.It's just been the worst day of my life.As far as an amicable resolution goes? I don't think it's going to happen. Today I met w/ The Dean of Faculties and Education (1 step below the President of the University). I have tried, all that's left is a grievance against the school from within IU. I don't think it's going to work out to my advantage though. The way I just had it explained out was: "They're at fault, but if any one of them starts accomodating you, that means that they are admitting fault and then you can sue that one person, plus they'll probably lose their job."I'm going to file a grievance with the Office of Civil Rights in Chicago, Illinois.I plan on suing from this point forward, and my mom said that I can live w/ her and take classes at a Purdue extension school back home. She said she wants to sue and so does her new husband. He has two masters degrees (not exactly a dumb human being) and he said that I should sue. My mom said I should sue (she's not dumb either, she's a college graduate). One of the directors of the American Psychiatric Association (who works for a college I won't name) said I should sue.I really don't want to because I know that "the school" or beaurocrats will drag this out to probably 5 years or more.I understand your advice, but until you've been wronged in such a way (discrimination) you won't really understand. I'm not saying that to be a dick or anything, but this whole situation makes me want to eat a gun.


----------



## Guest

no worries, good to hear you have people supporting you on this. hope it works out for the best.


----------



## 17877

im having troubles making it to all my classes cause of this bull****.^&$######!!!!!!i missed a clas today.


----------



## 22144

Fighter44: That sucks, man.







I REALLY KNOW HOW YOU FEEL AND WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH.







So today I woke up, it's another day, I feel much better.If I end up 'cutting my losses' and going back home (Chicagoland), I'm going to go to Purdue Calumet.I finally "came out of the closet" about this to my buddy Derek. He was very understanding as he knows what I've been going through with my stomach.That was a huge load off my chest. I just have to tell my real dad, who's a complete ******* and alcoholic and doesn't even believe I have IBS.I'm thinking I'll just sell my car and sever communications with him until I graduate. He always makes me feel like a failure. He will get the money when I sell my car, so he can pay off the loan.


----------



## 20349

sorry to hear your relationship with your dad isnt a good one.good news that you told your friend about ibs and you have the support there and that you have had an ok day today







take care xXx


----------



## 22144

Ok, so I was chillin at my desk at work the other day, and I got this email (slightly editted to keep names more confidential):


> quoteear Mike, Dean "M" has written me that you and he met October 3. He probably told you that he, "Martha", and I had met about ten days before that to confer on how we could best help you. "Martha" and the Dean agreed with me that the first step should be to try to remove as many of your F's as possible as well as the Incomplete in CSCI-C 343 and the two F's that were originally I's in CSCI-C 335 and ANTH-B 472. Arts and Sciences will not consider changing a grade that is more than a year old unless the F was originally an Incomplete. That means we could work on your three F's from last year as well as the two earlier F's that were originally Incompletes. With these last two, you would have the choice between completing the work or requesting a change of grade to W. That means you have a total of 22 hours of F that could be changed to W's or (if now or originally I's) to whatever grade you earn on removing the Incomplete. I can't guarantee that any of your instructors would agree to a grade change, and it is the instructor who must recommend a change before there is anything for the chairperson and the dean to approve or to deny. It's quite likely that some would agree and some would not, but every hour of F that is removed from your record would raise your GPA. I can guarantee that there will be no change unless you appeal for a change or remove an Incomplete. Student Advocates can not do the work of removing an Incomplete, but it can help you appeal for a change of F to W. We would need medical documentation covering a significant part of the semester in which the F was given and a personal statement from you explaining your health problem and how it limited your ability to study. I would like to help you if you will let me and will cooperate. Think it over; you have nothing to lose and a lot to gain. /"F"/, Student Advocates


A slight pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, I think.


----------



## 14727

hey!!! I am in the exact same situation as you ...I am in my final year right now and have suffered with this since the beginning of school...It makes things so much more difficult and i actually want to go to class but sometimes it is the worst hour and a half of my life... I tried not to make many friends in univ.so I would have the flexibilty to leave when I wanted and not showing up without having to provide an explanation...well that plan didn't work and now i share all my courses with a guy friend of mine who has been my friend for at least 2 years and still doesn't know i have IBS.. I hide it very well but just don't want him to always be like are you ok? do you have to go? Unlike you i have never told my profs either of my problem...i feel that when people know i have it its worse for me.. Anyway... my advice is just to go to school as often as possible and find the hidden washrooms...they are my savior..goodluck


----------



## 22144

I agree. But some people don't seem to grasp that I can have material falling out of my bum for sometimes an entire class. It's not like I get a reprieve to even let me leave the bathroom.


----------



## 14727

> quote:But some people don't seem to grasp that I can have material falling out of my bum


That is a classic line right there!!!!! I really don't understand what you mean by that cause from that i get that you are ****ting your pants the entire class and i don't think that is what you mean( i hope you don't anyway lol). I have so many little tricks to get through class if you have msn or something let me know and I will add you and we can discuss


----------



## 22144

Nah, I can't get to class because it won't stop falling out of me when I'm in the bathroom. Does that make sense?


----------



## 14727

oh ok that makes much more sense... i am going to suggest something even though you are going to be like wtf...what if you didn't go and sat through class with the feeling you had to go..cause i do it every class...its horrific and at times scary but I can usually make it through..also do you use immodium or anything ???


----------



## 16485

Hi Angst, I didn't go to university at 18 because of IBS, I qualified with a BSc(hons) last year at the ripe old age of 36! In the UK we have a disabled student statement. It allowed me to have a note taker, and to record all the classes. on dictaphone It also gave me extra time for exams and practicals as I could not always be certain that I could attend for the whole class. If I was ill during exams (and lets face it who isn't) I was allowed to sleep in the medical centre and resit it there when I was well. (at least it had a loo when I needed it). But I was older and wiser and stood my corner. Thank goodness your Mum and stepdad are supporting you.Best of luck with the degree. Jax


----------



## 16448

I completely feel you pain - I have IBS-D and I'm a college student. I'm always stressed about class because I go to art school - and my classes are SIX AND A HALF HOURS LONG!!! I've tried explaining to my teachers what the situation is, but they either 1) don't believe me and think that I'm skipping out to do something else or 2) they expect me to make up the whole class on a different day. My school doesn't offer shorter sessions for some of these classes, so I'm stuck! Also, the shortest classes they DO offer are still 3 hours long! So, now people recognize me as the bread girl - because I got to school with two pieces of bread and some goldfish (as in the snack, heh). Just this semester I've decided to drop a few classes so that I'm only going to class twice a week. Tomorrow I have my six and a half hour long class and I'm dreading it. Going through college is so hard like this...but I wonder, what am I going to do for a career? How am I going to sit at the office with this?


----------



## 17733

I understand where you're coming from. I'm also in art school. Our classes are only 4 hours long though. Most of my classes I do fine in because I know I can leave if I need to and I can make up work from home. I have a drawing class though that I dread going to. It's an intense class where I'm on my feet the entire time and it's not as easy for me to leave and forget trying to make up the work. School is stressful enough without having to worry about this.


----------



## 22144

After 4 years of begging for antinausea pills and experimentation on my own (my nausea seems to be linked to histamine receptors)... I finally got good pills, aloe, and other herbs doing their duties...I got to take summer session this summer to "prove" myself academically. I got 3 B+ and an A in 300-level sociology classes. They readmitted me. I'm now going to graduate computer science in may and sociology in august.Just updating. Never give up.


----------



## Guest

wow, angst that is amazing news after everything you went through!trust me, it feels so good to be done school! i finally convocated my masters at the start of the month... except then there's figuring out what to do after!did you go see a naturopath or something? sounds like whatever you're taking is helping, good to hear...hope the rest goes well!


----------



## 22144

I have a couple of doctors right now. I see a D.O. and he put me on Aloe for attacks. It helps. I have a GI specialist that put me on Phenergan (for nausea [he determined the source of my nausea as being motion-sickness related]) and Librax for cramps. Librax is pretty gentle. I like it. I puff puff on the magic dragon for attacks and at bedtime to keep symptoms down (it helps a lot).I'm gonna graduate if it kills me, and now I'm going to graduate with 2 degrees







6 years isn't that bad for getting kicked out a year and having terrible IBS for 4 of them, is it?







I got my weight up a little, too. I was down to 160 or so when I stopped posting and went through a huge dark depression.Right now it's about 180lbs for 6'2".


----------



## Brian0003

Thats good to know Angst.I am also in the same situation, though my problem is totally different.I have IBS-C, but it never really interferes with going to class(Since I am amble to plan my day around it and take laxatives on the days I don't have school.)The problem is that I have a very weird schedule. I have moved to 2 different high schools, and now I am going to my 3rd College(U of Michigan), also for a CS degree.The problem is not the classes, its my future roommates.....I am gonna have to room with someone who I don't know and my constipation has gotten really bad. Its too the point where I just don't want to live with anyone else.What should I do?


----------



## 22144

Ask for a single, dude.I got a single my first year here at IU. You do have to pay more though, but to me it was worth it.Good luck.


----------



## Brian0003

Ah, but then I have to convince my parents to allow me to have a single.They pay for College, and as far as my dad is concerned there is still nothing wrong with me even through I have had severe constipation my entire life(I was born premature) and I was diagnosed with IBS in 6th grade.I am kinda in a "trapped" situation since my dad controls my family also. And he can be a huge dick sometimes....in all honesty.


----------



## 22144

If you forsee this as being a big obstacle, then you might consider doing some FAFSA or getting a loan from salliemae or directloans (GOVT) so you can get your single. It's ok to graduate with a little debt, dude


----------



## 19899

your school doesn't sound very helpful considering the condition. glad to hear you're committed though, that's big. i would have suggested seeing if you could transfer your credits elsewhere to a place a bit more accomodating but seeing as how you're almost done it may not be worth the effort. really pissed me off to hear your story, those 'take a pill for that' mentalities are everywhere and people just don't get it that there is no magic pill. not to derail or anything, but i've lost a lot of weight too. right now i'm about 155 at 6'1" and i was 180 or so before, what did you do to get your weight back up? for the life of me i can't put on pounds.Brian: same thing angst said, if your pops won't go for it get it done yourself. there's gonna be lots of people who doubt your condition you'll run into and learning to find workarounds for youself at least for me has been big in handling everything that goes with IBS. it's rediculous, people think you're just making it up half the time, complete ####. there has to be some sort of program set up at your university for getting you a single at a decent price. and yeah, debt after college isn't a huge deal either, most people have em


----------



## 21716

i know the feeling of school stress setting off ibs, im in a tiny school (theres 60 in our entire sixth form) and i decided like a fool to do 5 a levels. then before i started i was hit by ibs over the summer and it makes the workload hell, if im ill and take an evening off i have to work till 11 for the next week, not fun if you get up at 6:30. Its hitting my grades too at gcse i got A's and A*'s and my chemistry teacher advised me to read chemistry at Camebridge but now i'm getting C's and at best B's i don't know how i'll cope with a uni away from home, there are 2 within an hour and a half one is pretty #### and the other is going under financially


----------



## 13561

i got my degrees in finance and marketing...6 straight years of ibs and schooling, and working full time..but i did it. just think about your future and dont let anyhting get in the way of it. thats how i did it.


----------



## 22144

One of my classes is borderline right now :/The rest are decent. I just keep trying to see the future, leaving this desolate state and moving to sunnier weather and a more even climate without as many allergies. Out west I think







Cali, here I come (after August)!!!


----------



## 22144

Oh yeah, you IBS-Ders, check out Xifaxan. New experimental antibiotic. Minimal side effects for me, and it decreases severity of your IBS after you are done with it for many many weeks. Expensive as hell though. I did a dose last semester, and I'm doing another one this semester. It's deemed as "safely repeatable" -- oh yeah, I inhale yogurt (unpasturized, cultured) like a vacuum when I finish taking the bottle.


----------



## 22144

Just graduated computer science and sociology. I pick up the diploma in August though because I'm a dumbass and didn't officially apply until after the cut off for May.Hehe. I did it and so can you.I'd also like to go on record and say that I couldn't have done it without marijuana. Marijuana kills my cramps, scales back my diarrhea, and quells my anxiety (and nausea). It fills me with hope. I feel inspired. I got down a lot, let me tell you, and there's nothing quicker than lighting up for 20 minutes, relaxing, having some artificial laughs, and then doing homework. It's better than not being able to study because I want to kill myself from screaming on the toilet for hours with cramps and diarrhea.I had so many days I didn't want to get out of bed because I felt so sick. Mary Jane helped me do that. Also, a buddy of mine w/ crohn's disease (that smokes pot) helped me learn the ways of how to smoke for stomach problems.I'm not pushing pot to anyone (really, I've seen it work wonders and I'VE SEEN IT FAIL MISERABLY) though. This is just how I did it.


----------



## AllStrZ

CongratsI wish I could be that brave, I finish high school next week and I'm not going nowhere near college. Its a hassle just to leave my house to hang out, but I guess alcohol has helped me.


----------



## 14989

Yea, it's a tough situation. I finish High School somewhat soon as well -- I used to be happy knowing that it's about to be over, but now the thought (or fact) that I'm heading to college is even more worrisome.


----------

